# Calling Cayman Islands....



## Dasty (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi all,I am a recently diagonised IBS sufferer who just moved to the Cayman Islands and would like to get in touch with any members in the area to share information on doctors,medication etc.Looking forward to hearing from u, it wld be nice to get in touch with some one who can understand the challenges of having IBS.


----------

